# Fire Safety and Fire Extinguishers



## safety113 (1 أبريل 2010)

عن الاطفاء
واجهزة الاطفاء

*من هنا*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 أبريل 2010)

موقع ممتاز أخي أحمد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور احمد على المعلومات الجيدة و الجديد فيها الطفاية الغير معدنية للمجالات المغناطيسية


تحياتى


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموقع الرائع وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## عمروصلاح (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## السيد احمد (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

